# Jif or Peter Pan peanut butter



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Which do you buy? I've recently been on a "toast and peanut craving" and I've always used Jif before. I see that Peter Pan is slightly lower cost, so I started to use it - I didn't really notice any big difference.

This weekend I just bought a jar of Jif - and now I can see there is a BIG difference. The Peter Pan seems to be more creamy and better tasting. I'll be sticking with Peter Pan for the next purchase.

What about you?


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

Check the sugar content. I used to turn my nose up at anything but Jif. It's been years now since I bought anything other than Adam's. It has nothing but peanuts in it, and a little salt, I think. Jif tastes truly disgusting to me now.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Skippy


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

peter pan honey roast creamy! YUM!!!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Jif for us!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just by the IGA store brand because it's cheaper.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Read the ingredients. I think it was Jif that had something besides peanuts as the main ingredient.

.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

No contest: Adam's is the best! No sugars, no stabilizers...just peanuts and salt. REAL peanut butter.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't speak for Peter Pan, but Jif has hydrogenated oil in it! It also has added sugar. I wish I had known about how awful hydrogenated oils are when I was raising my family (and buying Jif). I wouldn't do it now. 

On a lark once I poured some shelled peanuts (with red skins) into the food processor. If the peanuts just won't get creamy, I add a little peanut oil. It is so good on toast, apples, celery, crackers, etc. Not to mention that it's very easy to make. If I have the grandkids visiting, I'll buy peanuts in the shell and REALLY start from scratch.

I realize this doesn't fit into your poll, Michael, and I apologize. I felt that I had to speak up. Hydrogenated oils are slamming our arteries shut.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Smuckers.

Peanuts, salt, nothing else. Especially no trans-fats.

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

My brother used to work for Kraft Foods a few years ago and thanks to the company store, I got my hands on some Kraft Peanut Butter. YUM!! Unfortunately it's NOT sold in the US due to too much competition. 

But oh the joy when the Fed Ex guy would show up with a case of creamy and a case of chunky! 

And if not sharing makes me a bad Mom, then that's a title I'll gladly take in this case! :bash:


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Jif. Creamy. 

I have a jar right here in my desk drawer. Yup, Roasted Peanuts and Sugar. Contains less than 2% Molasses, Fully hydrogenated vegetable oils (rapeseed and soybean) Mono and diglycerides, Salt. 

Yes, I will continue to buy it. I like it and it has a good shelf life, so I can continue to stock up when it is on sale.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

snoozy said:


> No contest: Adam's is the best! No sugars, no stabilizers...just peanuts and salt. REAL peanut butter.



Another Adams fan here, but only because we've moved away from the place that ground your peanut butter while you waited!  Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Smuckers here, too. Just peanuts and salt.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a Smuckers guy too. Those other products should be called "Peanut product" or something. They do have peanuts in them, along with all the other stuff, but it's really misleading the way they advertise.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

snoozy said:


> No contest: Adam's is the best! No sugars, no stabilizers...just peanuts and salt. REAL peanut butter.


Here Here!

We buy natural PNB, to avoid "edible food like substances" in our diet.

It is hard to do this these days, but PNB is easy enough to buy or make this way.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I usually will buy Kraft Peanut Butter, and usually the natural kind without sugar or excessive preservatives


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Smuckers Natural. Peanuts and salt. I won't eat the other stuff anymore.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I eat peanut butter every day. My favorite is Simply Jif, their lower sugar, lower salt version. Before that, I preferred regular Jif or our store brand. Peter Pan and Skippy always seemed too sweet and Skippy was grainy.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

snoozy said:


> No contest: Adam's is the best! No sugars, no stabilizers...just peanuts and salt. REAL peanut butter.


Yup mee too! Or Trader Hoes peanut butter ( cheaper) Jiff IS JUST ICKY BEYOND WORDS.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

I buy No Nuts....it's for people who are allergic to peanut butter. It's made from golden peas (yes, there is such a thing!)...it's the golden coloured version of green peas. 

It tastes exactly like real peanut butter, according to my husband and sons. Same texture (sticks to the roof of your mouth) and everything. You can even bake cookies, etc, with it.

Now to someone who is allergic, I think that No Nuts tastes great, while REAL peanut butter has a horrible smell and taste....weird that I would think they're totally different?

Here's a link for it:
http://www.peabutter.ca/


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Smuckers natural here, now I want to tell about an odd things. With all the food prices going up, my PB has stayed the same for the last 2 years ??????
And now that I have told you it will double by next week LOL


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I buy any of the real peanut butter varieties that are on sale. Usually I end up with Kroger brand as it is generally the lowest price. If you store it upside down it blends better. I also like the Kroger low-fat variety.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Started the only natural thing about 10 years ago, when I learned a bit about hydrogenation and its effects - real bad - 
Doesn't really matter what brand.

Shelf life is no big deal. I mix with a stick blender when I first get it, then store in fridge.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's an interesting taste test between the brands...Skippy came out the winner.
*Peanut Butter*Published Sunday, October 01, 2006. 
The creamy, sweet peanut butter we enjoyed as kids now has plenty of competition at the supermarket. You now can buy low-sugar, no-sugar, and low-fat peanut butter. The latter isn't very good, but we wondered about the "natural" brands with less or no sugar. To find out how they stack up, we tasted nine brands of creamy peanut butter raw and in peanut butter cookies.

The results of the raw tasting were clear: Tasters liked sweet peanut butter. Each of our three winners has 3 grams of sugar per 2-tablespoon serving. Brands with just 1 or 2 grams of sugar per serving (including the natural options) landed at the bottom of the rankings.

The results from the cookie tasting mirrored those of the raw tasting, with one exception. The brand that had finished last in the plain tasting,was the winner here. Complaints against it in the raw tasting (not sweet enough, poor texture) didn't matter in a cookie recipe that called for both light and brown sugar--for cookies, all that matters is peanut flavor. This brand is darker (a result of longer roasting) and chunkier (yes, even with "creamy" on the label) than other brands, and these traits made cookies that were especially good.

Our conclusions? Natural peanut butter is fine for baking, but for sandwiches we'll stick with the sweet stuff.



*Recommended * *Skippy Creamy Peanut Butter *
Tasters loved Skippy (which also won a 2001 test kitchen tasting) for its "strong nuttiness" and "ideal texture," with one taster calling it "sweet, salty, creamy, and perfect" and another simply writing, "More, please." Skippy made "pleasantly soft and chewy" cookies with "distinct peanut flavor."
$2.29 for 18 ounces 
*Recommended 
Jif Creamy Peanut Butter *Choosy tasters chose Jif for its "very robust" and "dark and rich" peanut flavor. Jif was a tad sugary for a small percentage of tasters, one of whom wrote, "The sweetness mutes the peanut flavor." The cookies made with Jif were "bland and too sweet," but tasters praised their "nice chewy texture."
$2.19 for 18 ounces 
*Recommended 
Reese's Creamy Peanut Butter *
Overall, Reese's was praised for its good, "full-bodied" peanut flavor, described as pleasantly "sweet and salty." A few tasters were put off by its "stiff texture" and "strange color." The cookies made with Reese's tasted "well balanced" and "sugary" to most, "artificial" and "bitter" to a few.
$2.29 for 18 ounces 
*Recommended with Reservations 
Peter Pan Creamy Peanut Butter* 
"Sweet and salty" was the prevailing sentiment for this "very thick, creamy, and viscous" brand, which many tasters thought had a "sugary aftertaste." The cookies were judged to be "light tasting" and "too crumbly."
$2.49 for 18 ounces 
*Recommended with Reservations 
Simply Jif Creamy Peanut Butter *Simply Jif cuts back on the salt and sugar, and our tasters missed both. Many found the flavor "bland" and "not sweet enough." Better in cookies, where tasters liked the "subtle peanut flavor."
$2.99 for 17.3 ounces 
*Recommended with Reservations 
Smucker's Natural Creamy Peanut Butter *
Tasters complained about the "huge oil slick on top," the lack of sugar, and the "grainy and runny" texture. But they loved the cookies, with their "huge peanut flavor" and "nice balance of crunch and chew."
$3.69 for 16 ounces 
*Recommended with Reservations 
Peter Pan No Sugar Added Creamy Peanut Spread *
This brand contains sucralose, better known by its trade name Splenda. Tasters noticed that something was amiss, commenting that it "tastes like peanut-butter-flavored something, not peanut butter."
$2.49 for 18 ounces 
*Recommended with Reservations 
Skippy Natural Creamy Peanut Butter Spread *
With sugar as its second ingredient-and palm oil added-the "natural" on the label is somewhat misleading. Tasters found Skippy Natural to be "thick and salty" but "not very peanutty."
$2.19 for 16.3 ounces 
*Recommended with Reservations 
Teddie Smooth Old Fashioned Peanut Butter *
In the raw tasting, Teddie lost points for its "grainy" and "pasty" texture. The cookies were faulted for their lack of peanut punch: "Just not as much flavor as the others" was a common refrain.
$2.49 for 16 ounces 


America&#8217;s Test Kitchen is a 2,500-square-foot kitchen located just outside of Boston. It is the home of Cook&#8217;s Country and Cook&#8217;s Illustrated magazines and is the workday destination for more than three dozen test cooks, editors, and cookware specialists. Our mission is to test recipes until we understand how and why they work and arrive at the best version. We also test kitchen equipment and supermarket ingredients in search of brands that offer the best value and performance. You can watch us work by tuning in to America&#8217;s Test Kitchen (www.americastestkitchen.com) on public television.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I buy whatever is on sale. Last week Kroger had their peanut butter with honey on sale for 10/$10. I bought 20 jars (10 smooth and 10 crunchy).


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

After reading Betty Jean's post, I started to look at my "jar" (plastic) of Jif. Mine says the same thing as hers.

Mine also says "Contains no preservatives" and "No refrigeration necessary".

And it also says "The J.M. Smucker Company Orrville, OH" on it.

Is this the same Smucker's that everyone else is talking about? Looks like Smucker's and Jif is exactly the same - just a different label.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

My kids and I like Jif... but I'd like to try us all out on the Smuckers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

The Smuckers I'm talking about is their natural type in a glass jar. The oil seperates and has to be mixed in. I usually keep it in the fridge once I mix it up.

.....Alan.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kroger brand, which I believe is the same as Skippy.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

We buy store brand peanut butter. But I do prefer Peter Pan.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I only buy the ones with peanuts and salt. I prefer organic as well. We have this nifty little thing (I so sell them in the stores) that helps you stir in the oils. Then keep in fridge and it doesn't separate.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I generally buy Jif.

I am still mad at Peter Pan, which is ConAgra, I think. A few years ago, after a recall, I feel like Peter Pan stiffed me for three jars I had on the shelf. You had to return, by mail, the entire lid for a refund. I feel like they stiffed me for $6. 

Therefore, unless it would be nearly free on sale and a coupon, I never, ever reach for Peter Pan.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

OK I am a PB snob. I ONLY eat Peter Pan Smooth not Chuckny

Nothing else will do


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Jif when I can - but when I'm being frugal store brand works too.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

We buy Jif 'cause our children don't get enough sugar and the added fat might keep their joints from popping and squeeking when they get older.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Smuckers makes JIF.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Jif- I'm a choosy mom.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

My option isn't on the poll. I buy....Whatever is on sale.
That includes store brands. I'll admit that I like the ones that have a less sweet and more salty/roasted flavor. Half the time I like the cheaper store brands the best.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

laura scudder's all natural, (owned by smuckers if you read the fine print), ingredients: peanuts and salt. have the stir the oils in when first opened, and store in the fridge. assume this is similar to the all natural smuckers and the adams and the the others that have no sugar. not organic tho, as that's a bit too pricy, and i don't eat that much peanut butter.

--sgl


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I think Peter Pan and Jif are both horribly sweet and fake-tasting. I either buy Smucker's Natural or make my own with my Champion juicer.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Adams, crunchy style. That's the only kind I buy. If I want it sweetened I can add my own honey instead of having the company add high fructose corn syrup. 

To make it ever better - in my mind - is that it comes in large glass jars. They are reusable & recyclable.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I prefer Peter Pan but sometimes will buy something else if it is on sale. Right now I have a 28 oz. jar of Jif sitting on my table that has been there for months. My son or I, neither one, can stand the taste of it but I keep hoping it will get eaten up. I don't want to waste it.

I've never heard of Adams. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> I think Peter Pan and Jif are both horribly sweet and fake-tasting.


I second that but I would also add the word, YUK !!!


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

SMUCKERS ALSO MAKES ADAMS. and JIF

Who Makes Krogers Brand??


----------



## Dayweaver (May 1, 2008)

Adams is owned by Smuckers and is made the same, only with a finer grain and a different roast.--and it's also made in the same plant as Smuckers peanut butter. Of course, there are there are different varieties--the no-stir, the natural, smooth, crunchy...everyone prefers something different. Smuckers bought Jif peanut butter, but Jif is still made in the Jif plant, using Jif's recipes. It's not made in the Smuckers plant.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bonnie L said:


> Adams, crunchy style. That's the only kind I buy. If I want it sweetened I can add my own honey instead of having the company add high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> To make it ever better - in my mind - is that it comes in large glass jars. They are reusable & recyclable.


My Skippy has sugar in it. No high fructose corn syrup. Neither does regular creamy Jif or Peter Pan.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I like and buy Jif.
Also it is a real mouse getter, as mice love Jif also, and when I set traps for them buggers I use Jif.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Crazy Richard's - only peanuts, no salt. DH adds salt to his but the boys and I take ours plain.


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

No one else makes theirs? I make our nut butters in the vitamix. Yummy, and fresh, and for pennies compared to store bought. . even when I use organic nuts.

Now, I do indulge in PB2 because it has something like 85% less fat that peanut butter. Basically, it's peanuts with the fat removed. It's a powder and you mix it with whatever you like. Even with just enough water to bring it to true peanut butter consistency it taste delicious. The children will sprinkle the powder on their oatmeal or an apple, but I don't share often. lol They can use the fat. . me? not so much. I like to put it in smoothies because peanut butter milk shakes are like my favorite thing ever and I certainly can't eat those or I'd be as big as a barn. There's a new PB2 chocolate I can't wait to try.
http://www.bellplantation.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=35


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

We really only use peanut butter when we want to make it look as though the dog is talking.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I buy whatever is on sale, including the big cardboard containers from Costco, which I think are Jiff. I also buy natural PB when it's really marked down.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I usually buy Skippy Natural. I usually decide by the ingredients which brand I buy. Unless my cheap side wins, then it's anybody's guess! I also buy the Smuckers peanut butter. Doesn't it get hard when you refrigerate it?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I buy Jif for several reasons. I like how it tastes best. We buy creamy and crunchy. 

I used to buy Peter Pan because it was cheaper but felt that it was oilier and then there was the recent e.coli. I have a very strong opinion about that. I know that AIB was inspecting the facility and giving it a superior rating but having participated in AIB's audits I am not impressed by that. I feel that companies should occasionally make their own audits to vendors. It is just good sense.

Peter Pan's failure to be proactive has cost them my business.

I am also very reluctant to buy store brands that I am unsure of where the raw materials came from or where manufacturing took place.

I think I should get out my tin foil hat for this one. It's kind of funny that most people on here are worried about Monsanto. What I am worried about is foreign produced food RMs. I have tested too many of them to want them to end up in home.


----------



## bill83 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jif - creamy here, BUT only because I cannot get Adams Old Fashioned here in the midwest. I'm about to get some goobers and grind 'em myself.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

What ever REAL natural pb is on sale. But now Aldi has started carrying a natural peanutbutter. Peanuts and Salt is the ingredients. It's super yummy. A generic midwest brand Best Choice also has a nice natural pb. 

After starting eating real peantbutter I can't stand the other stuff anymore


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

BrightBay said:


> No one else makes theirs? I make our nut butters in the vitamix. Yummy, and fresh, and for pennies compared to store bought. . even when I use organic nuts.
> 
> Now, I do indulge in PB2 because it has something like 85% less fat that peanut butter. Basically, it's peanuts with the fat removed. It's a powder and you mix it with whatever you like. Even with just enough water to bring it to true peanut butter consistency it taste delicious. The children will sprinkle the powder on their oatmeal or an apple, but I don't share often. lol They can use the fat. . me? not so much. I like to put it in smoothies because peanut butter milk shakes are like my favorite thing ever and I certainly can't eat those or I'd be as big as a barn. There's a new PB2 chocolate I can't wait to try.
> http://www.bellplantation.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=35


We have organic peanuts stored to grind in our Vita Mix, but have not made any yet.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Jif Xtra crunchy rocks! I do buy the cheapest store brand possible to run my trap line (mouse traps) and put in my peanut butter log for the birds. But if it's for me it's Jif!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Smucker's Natural is not the same as Jif. The Smuckers has a layer of oil on top that has to be stirred in. It is in a glass jar. I make pb&j sandwiches with it all the time and they are great. My 15 year old DGD also likes it.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I buy East Wind Natural peanut butter in the 5lb bucket. I bought a jar of the cheap store stuff with all the additives last year. The kids thought it was horrible.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

No favorites in our family buy what ever is on sale to save money on PB..Even when buy it here it only last 3 days..


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't believe more people don't make their own peanut butter, you can easily make it with just organic peanuts in a food processor, vitamix, or champion juicer (champion juicer makes the best in my opinion, I've tried all three). I keep it in the refrigerator. 

I either grind it myself, buy it out of the grinder at the health food store, or I have been buying Kirkland (Costco) Organic peanut butter (just nuts and salt) lately. 

Maybe it's because I've eaten only peanuts and salt for so many years but Jif and Peter Pan both taste nothing like peanuts to me :shrug:

I really love Almond Butter though, hhhmm.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I buy PC Just Peanuts Chunky. That's all it contains; peanuts. Anything else added makes the peanut butter taste gross, to my palate. I don't like it salty, sweet, oily or anything besides peanut-flavoured.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

Our home is a Smucker's NPB only residence! I'm a nut anyways according to my Bride. lol


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

We use mostly _Richards_ brand or an organic brand depending on where I'm getting it and what they have. We don't go through PB that fast here unless I am baking cookies.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

bugstabber said:


> I usually buy Skippy Natural. I usually decide by the ingredients which brand I buy. Unless my cheap side wins, then it's anybody's guess! I also buy the Smuckers peanut butter. Doesn't it get hard when you refrigerate it?


I don't refrigerate the Smuckers (the jar, if I'm remembering correctly, just says to refrigerate to keep it from separating). I DO refrigerate it when I make it, but I'm not sure why. It doesn't really get hard, just a bit more substantial.

Here's a tip for those who like the natural stuff, but don't know how to thoroughly mix it. First, when I bring it home from the store, I put it in the cupboard upside down to store it. That way, the oils rise and end up being at the bottom of the jar when I flip it back over. When I'm ready to use a new jar, I flip it back over, open it, and use one of the beaters in my electic hand mixer to blend it together. Make sure you have a firm grip on the jar so you don't fling peanut butter all over your kitchen...that's no fun at all!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Skippy crunchy for me, the others seem too sweet. Aldi's store brand seems nearly identical to me so I mostly buy it.

On occasion peanutbutter toast for breakfast sure hits the spot.


----------



## MaryE (Aug 29, 2007)

Mmmm...I had peanut butter toast for breakfast this morning.

When we lived in UT, we bought the big jars of Adams PB, but MD doesn't have these. Our new favorite is the 365 brand from Whole Foods. Good sized jars, all natural, and very reasonably priced. The chunky is especially good! We now live 1 1/2 hrs. from Whole Foods and Trader Joes, but I'm going to make a run up there every few months and stock up on their goodies.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I love the stuff especially Smuckers Natural but I can't, won't eat the stuff, too many fat calories for me but we have four hundred pounds of flour and a half ton of wheat stored so we got this stuff for the people who may be staying here


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Only natural here--one thing I changed and won't go back....peanuts, salt--not all that added stuff


----------



## Itilley (Jul 29, 2008)

We buy the store brand peanut butter which we like better than the others. I have problems with low blood sugar and dh is diabetic so we use a lot. I buy the big jar once a month. If my blood sugar goes low I have a slice of bread with peanut butter and a glass of milk and it brings my sugar back up without having to use sugar. 

RenieB


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

organic store brand natural peanut butter (unless some other has been given to us..we now have like 6 or 8 jars of off brand stuff given to us)..

always store natural upside down before opening..stir..and then flip it over from time to time to keep oils spread throughout..

i never put natural in the frig..but use it up fairly fast so it doesn't go rancid.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I buy the biggest container that is the lowest cost per ounce


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Laura Scudders' is the brand I buy. Certified organic, natural peanuts and salt.
Really good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

My first choice is whichever organic is cheapest.

Second choice is anything natural which is NOTHING BUT peanuts and salt.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay y'all. During the hiatus, I went to the grocery store and was passing by the peanut butter when the Smuckers caught my attention. I remembered this post and how lots of people were raving about how good it was. I bought a jar. I tried it tonight. I would like to announce I will be keeping with my JIF. I did not enjoy the Smuckers. I tried it though, lol.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I only buy the genuine Chinese made peanut butters. The extra crunchy lead paint chip variety is my favorite, though the high sulfur flyash flavored variety isnt bad though it may turn your pipes green. Hear they are coming out with the all arsenic, all the time variety. Yum, yum....


----------

